# using optionsNG framework style in /etc/make.conf



## zeissoctopus (Aug 17, 2012)

My first try to use optionsNG style in /etc/make.conf for building ports.

```
####################################################
## enable PKGNG
## build for Intel KMS with New Xorg ports
## diable Vulnerabilities check
## set default version for Java, PostgreSQL and Perl
####################################################
WITH_PKGNG=YES
WITH_KMS=YES
WITH_NEW_XORG=YES
DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=YES
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=YES
JAVA_VENDOR=openjdk
JAVA_VERSION=1.6
DEFAULT_PGSQL_VER=91
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
##############################################################
## Global options for building desktop via optionsNG framework
## build desktop base on PostgresSQL, GTK2 & GNOME
## avoid to build MySQL, QT4 & KDE4 
##############################################################
OPTIONS_SET+=ALSA ASPELL AUDIOFILE CAIRO CJK CUPS CURL DBUS DOCS EMACS
OPTIONS_SET+=EXAMPLES EXIF FFMPEG FREETYPE FLAC GCONF GD GETEXT GHC
OPTIONS_SET+=GHOSTSCRIPT GIF GL GLX GNOME GNUTLS GSTREAMER GTK GTK2
OPTIONS_SET+=HAL ICONV ICU IDN IMAGEMAGICK IMAP IPV6 JAVA JPEG LAME
OPTIONS_SET+=LUA MANPAGES MMX MOTIF MOZILLA MP3 MP4 MPEG4IP MPG123
OPTIONS_SET+=MPLAYER MUSEPACK NCURSES NLS NOTIFY OGG OPENGL OPENSSL
OPTIONS_SET+=OPTIMIZATION OSS PAM PCRE PDF PERL PGSQL PNG PTHREADS
OPTIONS_SET+=PTHREADS PYTHON QUOTA READLINE REPLACE_BASE RUBY SAMBA
OPTIONS_SET+=SASL2 SDL SIMD SMP SNDFILE SOCKS SOUND SOX SPEEX SQLITE
OPTIONS_SET+=SSE SSE2 SSH SSL SUID TCL THREADS TIFF UNICODE USB VORBIS
OPTIONS_SET+=WAVPACK X11 X264 XFT XIM XINE XINERAMA XML XMMS XPM XVID
OPTIONS_SET+=ZIP ZLIB
OPTIONS_UNSET=GTK1 QT QT4 KDE KDE4 MYSQL NVIDIA NVIDIA_GL PGO PULSEAUDIO
###############################################
## Enable libdrm for FreeBSD Intel KMS support
###############################################
libdrm_SET+=KMS
###############################################################
## Only build xorg with mouse, keyboard, vesa and intel drivers
###############################################################
xorg-drivers_SET+=MOUSE KEYBOARD INTEL VESA
xorg-drivers_UNSET+=ATI MACH64 NV R128 RADEONHD OPENCHROME ACECAD ELOGRAPHICS
xorg-drivers_UNSET+=HYPERPEN JOYSTICK MAGICTOUCH MUTOUCH PENMOUNT SYNAPTICS
xorg-drivers_UNSET+=VMMOUSE VOID APM ARK CHIPS CIRRUS CYRIX DUMMY FBDEV
xorg-drivers_UNSET+=GLINT I128 I740 IMSTT MGA NEOMAGIC NEWPORT RENDITION
xorg-drivers_UNSET+=S3 S3VIRGE SAVAGE SILICONMOTION SIS TDFX TGA TRIDENT
xorg-drivers_UNSET+=TSENG VIA VMWARE VOODOO
######################################
## to build mplayer by base GCC 4.2.1
######################################
mplayer_UNSET+=OTCHAIN
#####################################################
## Only build libreoffice with en_US & zh_TW locates 
#####################################################
libreoffice-i18n_UNSET+=ALL
libreoffice-i18n_SET+=en_US
libreoffice-i18n_SET+=zh_TW
#####################################
## prevent make config dialog pop up 
#####################################
NO_DIALOG=
```


----------



## ko (Sep 13, 2012)

terrific guy


----------

